# AC/DC worth a watch



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

AC/DC rulez !!!!

Angus is one of the most underrated guitarists ,he is amazing !!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not only is Angus Young an incredible guitarist he's also a fantastic showman. You can't help just smiling when you see him going mental. 

I saw them for the first time this year and they were epic. 

Funnily enough I was just listening to Hells Bells as I was browing DW!!


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Absolutely superb  The live version of this song has been a lifelong favourite, I haven't seen / heard it quite like that! Big thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Bish (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeahhh!


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

fantastic!


----------

